# Guerilla Marketing Methods - Roofing



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Guerilla Marketing Methods - Roofing* 








*A great way to tackle the pros and cons of any action is to take action with a positive attitude.* Focus on the positive and not the negative and you may just be surprised how negative you would have felt once you discovered how positive the outcome was.

These same concepts and principles work with marketing, regardless of whether it is traditional, mainstream methods or Guerrilla methods. On one hand, Guerrilla Marketing requires some time, effort and energy and you may have no positive outcome. But just like choosing to be positive or negative in your every day life you can choose to keep trying. *When you go out and sell roofing jobs, to people who are looking for new roof replacements, your positive attitude will help you, and will double your roofing sales.*


----------

